# Windows 10 anyone?



## TruvisT (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone else download and play with it yet?

For those who have not kept up on e-mail lists or blogs, there's a lot changing with Windows. Their entire patch management is changing and so is their major releases cycles and how they work. It's almost like Windows is going more Mac OSX like.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 2, 2014)

Haven't installed it yet on my laptop, but in the weekend if I have 30 minutes. I will probably install it, and play with it a bit.

Looks promising the work they are doing with Windows.

- Henrique


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2014)

Windows 10????!?!?!?

What happened after Windows 8?  The Redmond sponsored number system doesn't include the number nine??

Or is this the screwed up math Common Core teaches?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/how-bill-gates-pulled-off-the-swift-common-core-revolution/2014/06/07/a830e32e-ec34-11e3-9f5c-9075d5508f0a_story.html


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 2, 2014)

Posted this on LET too. But here it goes again  :lol:







*Source:* http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2hwlrk/new_windows_version_will_be_called_windows_10/ckwq83x



drmike said:


> Windows 10????!?!?!?
> 
> What happened after Windows 8?  The Redmond sponsored number system doesn't include the number nine??
> 
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 2, 2014)

I have Windows 3.11 for Workgroups...on floppy disks.  My building is 141 years old and the building has settled since it was built so the floors aren't even so I use the floppies to level a large bookcase.  +1 for Microsoft making something (the floppies) I find useful.


----------



## sv01 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes I'm playing with Win10 

much better than Win 8. And it has start menu


----------



## mojeda (Oct 3, 2014)

The reason why they didn't go to windows 9 is because... Seven Eight Nine.



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oShTJ90fC34


----------



## BrianHarrison (Oct 3, 2014)

Well if history is any indication, this should be a good OS -- WinXP, good, Win Vista, crap, Win7, good, Win8 crap, Win10, good?


----------



## raj (Oct 3, 2014)

I just got on Win7 last year.  I'm behind the times.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 3, 2014)

raj said:


> I just got on Win7 last year.  I'm behind the times.


Win 7 is one of the best OSes by Microsoft.


----------



## lv-matt (Oct 3, 2014)

I was speaking to a microsoft guy about two weeks ago, from what I got out of him they are pretty much seeking one unified experiance across all devices. Which with the ever growing popularity of tablets is becoming more and more prevelent.

Also look out for some new tablets coming out around the £79 GBP mark, they look pretty good from what I seem and may be providing some real competition to the android market.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 3, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to play with it but the screenshots looked good so far.

I'm looking to reinstall soon but I'm wondering if I should wait for Windows 10 and hope for a spring time release.

I never liked doing 'in place' upgrades (7->8, 8->10) so my next reinstall will likely stick for a while.

Francisco


----------



## TruvisT (Oct 3, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I haven't had a chance to play with it but the screenshots looked good so far.
> 
> 
> I'm looking to reinstall soon but I'm wondering if I should wait for Windows 10 and hope for a spring time release.
> ...


From my understanding(or at least talk on patchmanagement email groups), Windows 10 will change all that. They basically want to be like mac where you can "upgrade" to the next version without having to reinstall software ect... Windows 8.1 was a beta test of sorts of that concept and idea. Will wait to see how this all effects WSUS and MDT.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 3, 2014)

raj said:


> I just got on Win7 last year.  I'm behind the times.


Don't feel bad. Just this year (maybe it was late last year) I got tired of not having Netflix on Linux and got a media PC that I told myself I'd use for Netflix and gaming. (I played SIM City for like.. .6 hours and haven't been back). Later, I installed Windows on my laptop because I had some Windows specific programs I needed to run for some RC stuff, things I didn't want to fuss with getting to work in Linux.

Windows versions? Both machines is 7.

I hated it at first, and now that it's slightly less foreign to me... I find it _adequate.  _Though to be perfectly honest, I have more random issues, errors, and freezes on my Windows machines than I do my old workstation that has very modest specs (Some old AMD chip and like 2GB RAM) running Crunchbang Linux.

Will I try Windows 10? Sure, probably. But it'll likely be in 2019 when I happen to have to replace a laptop and it comes with the new one.


----------



## drmike (Oct 4, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Don't feel bad. Just this year (maybe it was late last year) I got tired of not having Netflix on Linux and got a media PC that I told myself I'd use for Netflix and gaming. (I played SIM City for like.. .6 hours and haven't been back). Later, I installed Windows on my laptop because I had some Windows specific programs I needed to run for some RC stuff, things I didn't want to fuss with getting to work in Linux.


What?  Wouldn't those RC related programs work under WINE? 

I have an old XP notebook laying around if I am in a pinch and need something Windows-only.  I have it there for that and to deal with network and router gear coming into building here (sometimes something fails and that's laying there unconnected and ready to do whatever from the more outside link of the network).

Netflix and media PC, I just moved to an Android set top box < $100, works well. Apps out the the wazoo and I can tether it to whatever.


----------



## litespeedhost (Oct 4, 2014)

It will be stable as windows 7, but better with features.


----------

